# Salvaging Junk Equipment



## davbell22602 (Jun 12, 2011)

When I'm not fixing someone else's equipment I'm fixing used stuff to sell to someone who needs one but cant afford a new one. I wanna know from you guys is when junking a piece of equipment cause it not worth fixing what kinda stuff should I keep from mowers, weedeaters,chainsaws, riding mowers, etc.

Right now I just keep all 4 cycle engines unless it too old then I just carbs and junk the rest. On 2cycle I been just keeping the carb too. On riding mowers and walk behinds I usually keep wiring harnesses,throttle cables, blade control cables, self propelled drive units, handle bars, headlight len, seats, wheels, transmission, and whole engine. Someone told I should be keeping the coils and recoil/rewind starters off all the 2 and 4 cycle engines but I don't.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you got the extra room for storage why not collect...as they say you never know.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would definitely keep the starters,and recoils,as well as the coils,from any of the Tecumseh engines.Since Tecumseh went out of business,they're getting harder to find.


----------

